# Marking traps



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey guys, new here and first time poster. Also a new trapper from Missouri. Anyway here's the question, how do you guys mark your traps so you don't lose them?


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

i like to use marking tape. i just type so to a nearby branch so when im back in the area i know where im going.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I try to keep my sets out of sight and out of mind, so they don't get messed with. I've used flagging tape before, but I like to write down notes to remind me of where my sets are. Sometimes I'll lean a log against a tree or stack a couple of rocks up to use a marker. I usually don't walk right up to my sets unless I have a catch or a sprung trap. That way I'm not leaving footprints right up to my sets as well as a scent trail.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum MoZach!

Are you asking about marking the traps or the trap set locations?


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Trap set locations


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you could use GPS if you have one, or like Ruger stated keep notes in a small note book or cross sticks / rock piles........


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

memory....notes in book....around here if you mark it with tape or flag you'll come back to a stolen trap....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the memory option the best.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> I like the memory option the best.........


 I'm with you there.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll print a map of the new area I'm trapping, then laminate it with clear packing tape. This gives me an easy map to mark on with a grease pen or dry erase marker. Sometimes I'll also take pictures to remind myself of how I'm made a set so that I can see what has been working and what I might be doing wrong.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: and good luck with your trapping.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips guys. Very appreciated


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck MoZach, may all your chains be tight!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pen and Paper...and the GPS.


----------



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

Never thought about taking a picture of the area but that's a great idea always got my cell phone.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Memory unless trapping rat huts in the winter then I grab utility marking flags from work and mark the huts. Try setting 30 rat huts and remembering where all your traps are......not fun.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

MoZach where at in Missouri are you? I am in Warrenton, MO which is about an hour west of St. Louis.

My water traps I usually use a stick placed in a manor that I will notice it but someone walking by probably wouldn't think anything about it. Land traps I just make sure I know where they are at and hope I remember. Usually if I lose one, I stop and look at the area and ask myself where I would set a trap. 9 times out of 10 there is my trap when I start poking around with a stick.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Helmet_S said:


> MoZach where at in Missouri are you? I am in Warrenton, MO which is about an hour west of St. Louis.
> 
> My water traps I usually use a stick placed in a manor that I will notice it but someone walking by probably wouldn't think anything about it. Land traps I just make sure I know where they are at and hope I remember. Usually if I lose one, I stop and look at the area and ask myself where I would set a trap. 9 times out of 10 there is my trap when I start poking around with a stick.


I live about 15 minutes west of Washington


----------

